# Prowords



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Mar 2015)

Does anyone have a list of prowords ie. Starlight, Sunray etc?  I'm wondering if ammo techs have one.  Thanks.


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (19 Mar 2015)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a list of prowords ie. Starlight, Sunray etc?  I'm wondering if ammo techs have one.  Thanks.



SUNRAY ------- Commander
MOONBEAM ---- Chief of Staff
SEAGULL ------ Operations / Adjutant
BOXWOOD ---- General Staff (Nuclear, Biological, Chemical)
ACORN -------- Intelligence Rep
MANHOLE ----- Administrative Staff
MOLAR -------- Logistics Staff / Quartermaster
NUTSHELL ----- Q Staff / Equipment Rep
CONROD ------- Air Defence Rep
SPYGLASS ----- Air Reconnaissance Rep
BASEBALL ------ Air Traffic Controller
ATOLL --------- Air Transport Support Operations Rep
HAWKEYE ------- Land Air Rep
IRONSIDE ------- Armour Rep
SHOTGUN ------- Armament Officer
SHELDRAKE ----- Artillery Rep
CRACKER -------- Locating Battery / Arty Intelligence Rep
HOLDFAST ------ Engineer / Airfield Construction Rep
FORTUNE -------- Forward Air Controller
GLOWWORM ----- Ground Liaison Officer
FOXHOUND ------ Infantry Rep
STARLIGHT ------ Medical Rep
CONTRACTOR ---- Movements Staff
RICKSHAW ------- Ordinance Rep
WATCHDOG ------ Provost Rep
BLUEBELL -------- Electrical / Mechanical Engineering Rep
PRONTO --------- Signals Rep
PLAYTIME ------- Supply and Transport Rep
METEOR --------- Meteorological Rep


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Mar 2015)

Thanks. So nothing for ammo techs then.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Mar 2015)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> Thanks. So nothing for ammo techs then.



RICKSHAW looks appropriate.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Mar 2015)

Especially in Shilo


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Mar 2015)

http://jcs.dtic.mil/j6/cceb/acps/acp125/


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Mar 2015)

Pedantic, yes, but I spent too many hours in vans with headphones on.



			
				RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> RICKSHAW ------- Ordinance Rep



Ordinance? Proword Radio Appointment Title for JAG?



> or·di·nance /ˈôrd(ə)nəns/
> 
> noun
> 
> ...



Or perhaps you meant Ordnance


> ord·nance  /ˈôrdnəns/
> 
> noun: ordnance
> 
> ...



Come to think of it, in these days of legalistic ROE intensive battlefields, why isn't there a proword an appointment title for Judge Advocates.  Ambulance Chaser?  Over. (*now that's a proword*)




			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> http://jcs.dtic.mil/j6/cceb/acps/acp125/



It lists prowords, but the only reference to radio appointment titles is:


> 216. RADIO APPOINTMENT TITLES
> Radio appointment titles are not codewords. They may be authorised for combined,
> national or joint working as required. With the exception of SUNRAY and SUNRAY
> MINOR, which may be used for the Commander and second-in-command on Marine,
> Army and Air Force tactical nets, appointment titles are not normally used.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Mar 2015)

I thought 125 had both arm indicators and appointment titles in it.   I must be starting to lose it.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Mar 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I thought 125 had both arm indicators and appointment titles in it.   I must be starting to lose it.



So did I and was already reviewing the same site before you posted, then realized it wasn't the CANSUPP-1.


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (19 Mar 2015)

Last one I trained on was the ACP 125 Cansup B. 

Probably have an old copy stored somewhere but I think they are on a newer version, Cansup F.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Mar 2015)

I just remember it as the brown book in the CP.


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Mar 2015)

Current edition in use is CANSUP C, which does have both arm indicators and appointment titles, including two new ones that were not included in CANSUP B. I still keep a copy of CANSUP B, because C dropped the Regimental and Brigade fixed Callsign annexes.

Last I looked, CANSUP C couldn't be found electronically, and F was for Allied comms.


----------



## Ludoc (19 Mar 2015)

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> Last one I trained on was the ACP 125 Cansup B.
> 
> Probably have an old copy stored somewhere but I think they are on a newer version, Cansup F.



The Allied Communication Publications are a series of international military communication standards produced by a committee 5 English speaking nations. http://jcs.dtic.mil/j6/cceb/acps/

Of those publications, ACP 125 is concerned with Radio Telephone Procedure (voice procedure) and is at version "F".

In addition to those we produce a Canadian Supplement (CANSUPP) adding further direction for our operators. CANSUPP-1(C) is the current version of this publication and was produced in 2009, replacing 1(B) which was first published in 1984 (So, don't expect any updates in the near future.)

Among other things 1(C) adds the following appointment titles:
SKYPILOT for the Chaplain Representative
SKI DOO for the UAV Representative

CANSUPP 1(C) is available electronically but only over DWAN.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Mar 2015)

I don't suppose you have a DWAN link?


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Mar 2015)

I can email you the PDF tomorrow if you pm me your dwan email.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Mar 2015)

Done


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2015)

Ludoc said:
			
		

> SKI DOO for the UAV Representative



Sperwer has achieved immortality...


----------

